# Tecumseh LEV195EA Carburetor



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I had my fourth mower this year in today with the same problem. The engine will start and run on the prime but will not continue to run. I have taken apart the carb, removed all parts including welch plugs. Thoroughly clean and blew out with air. I have installed new o-rings (emulsion tubes a couple of times) New needle,left off the welsh plug over the vent hole (Tecumseh instructions). Put it all back together and install with new base gasket, and it does the same thing. In all cases I have installed a new carb and mower starts on first pull and continues to run.

Has anyone had similar experience with this carb? Is there some thing I am missing with this? Is this common for Tecumseh carbs?

Any and all replies are greatly appreciated.

Current engine is spec # 312001B


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Are you soaking the carb in carb cleaner ? Also Try running the wire of a bread tie through all the passages of the carb. Check the bolt at the bottom that holds the bowl on. Should be tiny holes in it. Make sure they are clear with the wire from a bread tie.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't seem to find a parts break down on your model and spec number. 

What is the Tecumseh part number of the carburetor?

If there is an air leak around the primer, depending on the specific carburetor, you could have issues like what you describe.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I ran a wire through all the holes on the carb including the little one on the bowl nut. when I do a carb overhaul I always replace the primer bulb. The Tecumseh part number for the carb is 640350.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry my typing got in the way again. The spec # is 362001B. Model LEV195EA DOM 03351CE0374.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Some bowl nuts have more than one hole, refer to the picture below. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you also install the valve kit with the new primer bulb?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

30 year. What valve kit are you refering to? There are no extra parts in the rebuild kit. I cant find anything in the Tecumseh carb service manual. My IPL does not show a valve kit.

Geo. yes I checked to see if had one or two holes in the bowl nut.

Thanks for the help. You all are great.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When I looked at the IPL for the carburetor part number you supplied, it shows that the primer has a valve assembly under it, and is included with the primer bulb.

What was the part number of the primer bulb that you used? 
I don't believe the primer bulbs come in the rebuild kits.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. The IPL i have only shows a complete carb. not a breakdown. I went to my Oregon catalog for the kit and bulb. Kit 49-019, Bulb 49-034. Which has only a bulb and retaining ring. The bulb on the old carb(just removed) does not have a vent hole on it.

Maybe I am using the wrong parts. Are you using an IPL that is online?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks 30 Year. The IPL i have only shows a complete carb. not a breakdown. I went to my Oregon catalog for the kit and bulb. Kit 49-019, Bulb 49-034. Which has only a bulb and retaining ring. The bulb on the old carb(just removed) does not have a vent hole on it.
> 
> Maybe I am using the wrong parts. Are you using an IPL that is online?
> 
> Thanks


I used http://www.partstree.net/parts.asp to look up the carburetor IPL.

Oregon does not show a cross for the primer bulb on this carburetor.

I do know that if the correct primer bulb is not used, it can affect the operation of the carburetor. I can't recall working on any with this valve, but I would bet that if the check valve is leaking, it will bleed air into nozzle and fuel would probably not meter through the nozzle. Anyway thats where I would look for a problem with the carburetor's you can't seem to get to work, there has to be a logical explanation for the issue you are having.

Best of Luck...


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. I belive you figured it out. The valve in the primer was stuck. I can't test it out until I have another bad carb come in. I guess I need to do a better job in checking the parts I get to rebuild them with. Make sure I get the right ones.

Thanks a bunch.

I have a Tecumseh carburetor service manual, and it does not even mention that primer valve.


----------

